# Black Prince brake pad residue? WTF!!!!



## rcortez371 (Mar 23, 2014)

With my recent build I picked up a set of CL40's. After my first long descent I noticed some residue/build up on the brake tracks. After some effort the build up finally came off. After a few rides all is good until I hit another long descent then the residue/build up is back. All I can figure is it's the pads.

I'm running a set of Giant SLR-1 carbon wheels on my other bike and I never get this residue/build up.

Is anybody else experiencing this? Can I use any other pads? Is this something I have to live with?

I really like this wheelset but not enough to have to keep cleaning the brake tracks.

Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

It happens with those pads. Part of how they work.

Yes, there's other pads that don't leave residue, instead they dust away.

You have to clean the wheels really well before switching pads though.

The ones that I use that dust away and leave no residue behind (besides dust) are known as ceramic fiber pads for carbon wheels.

Several brands use the same pads, at least 10 brands.

One brand to look under for pictures and such is Origin 8.

Ceramic Fiber Carbon Pad III Pro Inserts


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

Look for a set of Swiss Stop Red Roval brake pads.

They are somewhat hard to find these days though...

I'm all disc on all my bikes these days however I might have a new set lying around somewhere, if I can find them I'll send them to you if you pick up the shipping. 

I live in Houston so there is no "descending" to really heat up brake pads however never had issues with Swiss Stop Black Prince on my wife's bike with Zipp 303's


----------



## rcortez371 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback gentlemen. I talked with the local Specialized shops and they acted like they never heard of such a thing.


----------



## rcortez371 (Mar 23, 2014)

WRM4865 said:


> Look for a set of Swiss Stop Red Roval brake pads.
> 
> They are somewhat hard to find these days though...
> 
> ...


WRM4865

Thanks for the offer and I'd gladly send you some $$. If and when you find them send me your email and I'll Paypal you the $$.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I live in the mountains. I'm a daredevil descender. Try the ceramic fiber pads, trust me, they're worth a shot. Best carbon pads I've ever used and I wouldn't touch anything else. I think Black Prince are horrible.


----------



## rcortez371 (Mar 23, 2014)

I agree 110% that the Black Prince pads are horrible. Living here in Colorado if your not climbing your not riding! IMO the best part of climbing is the descending. I try to push myself a little harder every time I descend and the last thing I want to worry about is my brakes.

Thanks again for the recommendation and the Origin 8 pads are already on order!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

After cleaning the residue from the Black Prince off and installing the new pads, you will probably have to move the pads a little bit.

They're thicker and fatter than any other pad I've used, larger in general than most. For sure I'd check to make sure they don't touch a tire or go below the brake track, they use just about the whole track.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Not Black Prince, but I have blue BXP pads for my DT Swiss Oxic rims, DT's recommended pad for the rough black anodized rims. One ride after building my bike, I was wondering why my rims were glowing blue. Took a closer look and was amazed to see how much pad compound had been ground from the brake blocks in so few miles. Northern California, climbs to 3-4,000' and lots of 10-20% descending. Didn't like it at first, but I have to admit - braking feel is great. Best of any road bike rim brakes I've experienced. Brake pads may only last a season or two, but I think its worth the great braking. So I wonder - is the braking performance worth the brake dust? For most brakes, bikes to cars, discs and rims, good braking requires friction material on both braking surfaces.


----------

